# Fun Wedding Night!!



## woojiebear (Apr 17, 2009)

I did not take these pictures - my boyfriend, who is an amazing photographer and my mentor/teacher - did  he doesn't use this site so i thought i would post a few of the MANY... they're pretty fun  needless to say it was an open bar....let me know if you'd like to see more hehe


----------



## ValDR (Apr 22, 2009)

Good. !!! I like the first one, the second which is really great (awesome perspective) and the last (well caught). 

Show us more !!!


----------

